# paypal or disposable credit card vouchers?



## woodlands (4 Feb 2012)

I find that more and more it is necessary to purchase online and I am not sure how safe it is to use my credit card.  I have heard of paypal and 3V visa vouchers but I am not sure what is the best option or if there are other options?

All advice would be welcome.


----------



## Slim (4 Feb 2012)

I use paypal a lot without problem. I am, however, increasingly concerned about Internet security and would consider disposable cc. I also use cc online if I feel I can trust the site.


----------



## woodlands (5 Feb 2012)

Thank you Slim and Cashier


----------



## michaelm (8 Feb 2012)

I use PayPal wherever possible.  I only use my credit card for the likes of Amazon, Vodafone, Bord Gais, Motortax.ie.  Also, I wouldn't do any of that, nor access my online banking, from anything other than my personal PC (running Linux, not Windows).


----------

